# Charlotte Hurricane Coaster February



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2016)

We are gonna ride the first Sunday in February this Month due to Valentines day. Happy Wife, happy life! Meet at Tripple C brewery (2900 Griffith) at 9am and leave at 10. Same route as last month. Dust off your bike and come on out! We almost had 20 riders in January. All bikes and most people are welcome! Ha! See you Sunday!


----------



## irish1 (Jan 19, 2016)

See you there!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Should have my new ride by then. Heidi and I will be ready! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 20, 2016)

Ahh, good new for me as I was working on the second Sunday. Awesome! See everybody there.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Should have my new ride by then. Heidi and I will be ready! V/r Shawn




New ride? Care to elaborate or just gonna roll up in a Gold Chariot? Ha!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Just an old Sears bike--I'll throw up a few pics this weekend once I have it together! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Just an old Sears bike--I'll throw up a few pics this weekend once I have it together! V/r Shawn



Bump to see pics....


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 1, 2016)

I think ol Shawn is holding out on us! I bet we first see it on this sundays ride.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Forgot about this thread! I will be riding the Bluebird and I have Heidi talked into riding the Skylark. She didn't want to give up her Roadmaster because she thought the Skylark was crusty too! When I rolled it out she decided she could be seen on it. See you all Sunday. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Forgot about this thread! I will be riding the Bluebird and I have Heidi talked into riding the Skylark. She didn't want to give up her Roadmaster because she thought the Skylark was crusty too! When I rolled it out she decided she could be seen on it. See you all Sunday. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 282126 View attachment 282127




Wow Shawn, super nice pair. See you guys Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Bump it up on the day that Charlotte is in the Super Bowl. 
Looking forward to some pics later of hurricane coasters... I see plenty of football stuff!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 7, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Bump it up on the day that Charlotte is in the Super Bowl.
> Looking forward to some pics later of hurricane coasters... I see plenty of football stuff!
> View attachment 283367




Cool and cloudy today, still had some new faces on the ever growing Hurricane Coasters ride. Shawn brought the average up bringing a lovely pair of "old Sears bikes". 


Man, this Bluebird....whoah.


 

Anyone recognize this Huffman? 





  Ludwig wouldn't take a charge.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 7, 2016)

Super nice bluebird Shawn, another great ride for you guys. I'm jealous but also happy for you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yea a little cool and overcast plus Super Bowl Sunday which might have kept a few away but still a great ride! Can't wait till the March ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 7, 2016)

Another great ride! A lot of nice bikes out in Charlotte!


----------

